# flounder fishing/giging in brunswick



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

i just got back from Fl. with the boat, does any one flounder around brunswick ga? not sure if the water is to churned up for gigging or not. any thoughts?


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey brother, the water is kind of dirty right now with the wind and all but once it dies down the water should clean right back up. There is some good gigging around Cumberland and in the South Brunswick River. There are plenty of other areas but these are just my stomping grounds.

Shoot me a PM if you need anything.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

hey, thank you for the info. also do they move better here in the winter like they do in fl?


----------

